# Besitzen Sie ein Zboard?



## Administrator (8. Juli 2005)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Harlekin (8. Juli 2005)

Wasn ZBoard???


----------



## OBluefireO (8. Juli 2005)

Harlekin am 08.07.2005 00:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Wasn ZBoard???



Das *hier* ist ein ZBoard!


----------



## Herbboy (8. Juli 2005)

OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 08.07.2005 00:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ach so, danke, hatte aber schon "nie gehört" angekreuzt...   



ps: heißt das in den USA dann eigentlich "YBoard"...?


----------



## OBluefireO (8. Juli 2005)

> ps: heißt das in den USA dann eigentlich "YBoard"...?



  


Würdet ihr euch so ein Ding zulegen, seht ihr da einen Sinn drin?


----------



## INU-ID (8. Juli 2005)

OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Würdet ihr euch so ein Ding zulegen, seht ihr da einen Sinn drin?



Mein Nachbar hat eins und der würde es nicht mehr hergeben...
Ich bin noch am überlegen.... aber geil is das Ding schon.  
((( vor allem der "Zocker-Einsatz" )))


----------



## OBluefireO (8. Juli 2005)

INU-ID am 08.07.2005 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Würde es vorher gerne mal testen, man muss ja immerhin fast 50€ für das Teil hinlegen...


----------



## Mondblut (8. Juli 2005)

OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 08.07.2005 00:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jo.. +25-30€ fuer jedes, weiteres Game-Layout -.-


----------



## Harlekin (8. Juli 2005)

INU-ID am 08.07.2005 00:49 schrieb:
			
		

> OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach...
Das is was für noobs.
Denn ein gutes Schwert macht aus einem schlechten Krieger keinen guten


----------



## INU-ID (8. Juli 2005)

Harlekin am 08.07.2005 01:31 schrieb:
			
		

> Denn ein gutes Schwert macht aus einem schlechten Krieger keinen guten



Aber nen besseren.


----------



## mikoo (8. Juli 2005)

Ich habe mein Z-Board wieder verkauft bzw gegen ein beleuchtetes Alu-Board
getauscht.
Meine Kritikpunkte am Z-Board:
ziemlich klapprig 
die Tastaturlayouts (speziell der Shooter-Einsatz) sind garnicht bis bedingt
alltagstauglich
Updates sind nur mit aktivem Internetanschluss moeglich
die Tasten sind nicht komplett frei-konfigurierbar
insgesamt zu teuer 

Momentan spiele ich die zwei  "Klassiker" Spellforce und Farcry. Das waere ohne staendiges Wechseln der Inlays nicht moeglich/umstaendlich.

Meine jetzige Tastatur ist relativ klein, sodass ich fast alle Tasten mit meiner
Handspannweite errreiche. Ausserdem kann ich durch die Beleuchtung
auch bei geringem Licht/Dunkelheit sehr gut und praezise tippen.
War fuer mich wichtiger !


----------



## Nali_WarCow (8. Juli 2005)

OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Würdet ihr euch so ein Ding zulegen, seht ihr da einen Sinn drin?


Nö. Lieber eine ordentliche Tastatur als so ein Spielzeug.


----------



## Vollmi (9. Juli 2005)

Nali_WarCow am 08.07.2005 15:21 schrieb:
			
		

> OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Genau.


----------



## ZAM (9. Juli 2005)

Ich warte immernoch auf das WoW Set.


----------



## Killtech (9. Juli 2005)

[X]Nein, kein Bedarf!

Sehe keinen Grund mir eine extra Gaming-Tastatur zu kaufen und zusätzlich noch jedes mal Geld in angepasste Layouts zu stecken.

MfG, Killtech


----------



## maxx2003 (10. Juli 2005)

OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Würdet ihr euch so ein Ding zulegen, seht ihr da einen Sinn drin?


Nö, das ist was für Kinder...


----------



## ZAM (10. Juli 2005)

Nem geschenkten Gaul ....


----------



## MICHI123 (10. Juli 2005)

OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 08.07.2005 00:24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ach sowas ist ein Zboard...
nö hab sowas nicht, und brauch sowas nicht, muss man sich da nicht verschiedene auflagen für verschiedene spiele kaufen? da hab ich kein bock drauf, wenn man ein game mal nicht mehr mag, was macht man dann mit der auflage? wenn man nur ein, zwei spiele spielt ist das sicherlich geil, aber so... da tuts auch ne normale tastatur...

cya
michi


----------



## BladeWND (10. Juli 2005)

Ich sehe auch kein Sinn darin, es gibt doch PC Dash?! 
Da kann ich die Tasten belegen wie ich will und muss mich nicht nach Vorgaben richten und auch noch für jede neue Vorlage Geld bezahlen


----------



## NostromO242 (10. Juli 2005)

INU-ID am 08.07.2005 01:37 schrieb:
			
		

> Harlekin am 08.07.2005 01:31 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   Dat ZBoard is eine der besten Spieler-Tastaturen die ich bisher benutzt hab.Druckpunkt liegt sehr gut,ob bei der Player-Matte oder der DooM3-Matte.Die Normal-Matte ist für meinen Geschmack für welche die viel schreiben am PC schon zu empfehlen.Also ich bin rundum zufrieden mit dem Teil....und ich bin kein NooB


----------



## Atropa (10. Juli 2005)

Wow, von knapp 400 Teilnehmern besitzen gerade mal 1,6% so ein super tolles 1337 Pr0-Gam0r Brett.


----------



## Thomsn (10. Juli 2005)

Atropa am 10.07.2005 20:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow, von knapp 400 Teilnehmern besitzen gerade mal 1,6% so ein super tolles 1337 Pr0-Gam0r Brett.


Nujoah, wenn man ein bestimmtes Spiel besonders oft zockt, ich denk das könnte schon brauchbar sein.


BTW, Mal von dem (eventuell" optimiertem Tastenlayout abgesehn, werden damit ja sicher auch Tastenkombis vereinfacht..also auf eine Taste gelegt (denk ich).

Gab es sowas ähnliches nicht schon vor ner ganzen Weile von Saitek?


----------



## Jungle (12. Juli 2005)

Bei solchen Fragen am besten immer "NEIN, KEIN INTERESSE" ankreuzen, ansonsten werden wir demnächst mit massiver Zboard Werbung überschwemmt.. "nie gehört" beduetet dann ganz einfach dass zu wenig Werbung gemacht wurde...


----------



## mithrandir (12. Juli 2005)

Dere!

Vor allem für Shooter jedweder Art ist das Ding extrem interessant. Alle, die es schlichtweg nicht interessiert, sollten sich das Ding zumindest einmal bei einem Freund/Kollegen live ansehen. Das Zocken macht damit gleich doppelt so viel Spass ; - )

bye, mith


----------



## Volcom (12. Juli 2005)

da fehlt noch :

Habe mein Zboard aus wut weiterverkauft aber umsonst bei Pcgames abgestaubt :>


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Juli 2005)

mithrandir am 12.07.2005 10:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Dere!
> 
> Vor allem für Shooter jedweder Art ist das Ding extrem interessant. Alle, die es schlichtweg nicht interessiert, sollten sich das Ding zumindest einmal bei einem Freund/Kollegen live ansehen. Das Zocken macht damit gleich doppelt so viel Spass ; - )
> 
> bye, mith



wieso gerade für shooter?
wenn simulationsfan sowas haben will, versteh ich das ja noch, aber die 5-10tasten, die man in nem shooter neben den richtungstasten noch braucht, wird man sich ja wohl grad noch merken können


----------



## Grappa11 (19. Juli 2005)

OBluefireO am 08.07.2005 00:52 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 08.07.2005 00:49 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eigentlich nur die Hälfte, manchmal sogar weniger.
Käme für mich aber schon alleine deshalb nicht in Frage, da ich Linkshänder bin. Ist anfangs sogar ein wenig gewöhnungsbedürftig mit 'ner normalen Tastatur. Diese zBoards sind aber noch viel stärker auf Rechtshänder ausgelegt, was sollte ich damit wohl anfangen? Naja, bei WoW könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es in nennenswertem Maße was bringt, zumal man an dem Spiel sicherlich auf ein bißchen mehr/länger spielt als an 'nem gewöhnlichen Shooter.


----------



## Horatio (21. Juli 2005)

Jungle am 12.07.2005 10:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei solchen Fragen am besten immer "NEIN, KEIN INTERESSE" ankreuzen, ansonsten werden wir demnächst mit massiver Zboard Werbung überschwemmt.. "nie gehört" beduetet dann ganz einfach dass zu wenig Werbung gemacht wurde...



Dem schließe ich mich an. Und dann gibt's einen Test dazu in PCGHardware, der dann natürlich völlig unabhängig ist...
Ähnlich wie die Tests zu sog. "featured Games", die mehrseitige Anzeigen (z.B. am Ende des Hefts) veröffentlichen; ich kann da nicht mehr ganz an die Unabhängigkeit des Heftes glauben.  
Ist aber eigentlich schon wieder off-topic.
Nix für Ungut.  
Horatio (stetig um journalistische Unabhängigkeit besorgt)


----------



## seth63 (29. Juli 2005)

ich glaub sowas gabs vor einigen jahren schonmal
hieß damals glaubich DashBoard oder so
naja, is nich umsonst in vergessenheit geraten


----------



## skyhawk16 (31. Juli 2005)

NostromO242 am 10.07.2005 19:59 schrieb:
			
		

> INU-ID am 08.07.2005 01:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hab mir zusammen mit Battlefield 2 ein Z-Board zugelegt.Spiel Bf2 nur noch mit dem Ding und bin sehr zufrieden. Zum schreiben ist es jedoch nicht geeignet.


----------



## narotic (6. August 2005)

das Ding hat einen großen Nachteil.

für jedes "große" neue Spiel, ein neues Layout.

Nur wie lange spielt man ein Spiel?

ich kaufe mir doch keine "neue Tastatur" (Layout ist ja so teuer wie eine normale Tastatur) nur für ein Spiel dass ich ein paar Monate spiele ...


----------

